# External hard disk buying advice ?



## sulekha (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all,

 Is there any portable hard disk (available in india) with the features of

 Western Digital MyBook studio edition II , but with USB 3.0 interface ?


----------



## Alok (Oct 8, 2011)

First of all Welcome to TDF.

^yes there are many options at flipkart.

click here to browse.....

Just choose that fits your need and order it.


----------



## sulekha (Oct 8, 2011)

What I mean is an external drive with the following features

* user replaceable drives
* compatible with windows, linux 
* 3 year warranty

*interfaces*

 1) FireWire 800
 2) eSATA
 3) FireWire 400
 4) USB 3.0

* capacity*

 greater than or equal to 3 TB


----------



## Alok (Oct 8, 2011)

Seagate HDD
Freeagent GoFlex Desk 3 TB
3.5 inch
usb3.0
3year warranty

Seagate HDD
Freeagent GoFlex Desk 3 TB


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Oct 9, 2011)

sulekha said:


> What I mean is an external drive with the following features
> 
> * user replaceable drives
> * compatible with windows, linux
> ...




sulekha,

 my opinion is dont go with single 3 TB and dont rely on single 3 TB

better go like 1.5 TB(1:1) and have a backup of the things 

go for  Seagate than the WD


----------



## vindance1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I need to buy a 2 TB desktop external HDD. I have the following options to choose from:

WD Elements 3.5 Inch 2 TB External Hard Disk (USB 2) @ Rs.4800
Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 3.5 Inch 2 TB External Hard Disk (USB 2) @ Rs 4600
WD My Book Essential 3.5 Inch 2 TB External Hard Disk (USB 3) @ Rs. 4950

My only criteria for selection is durability and long life. Faster transfer rates and USB 3 is not important to me.

Please suggest as i need to buy this urgently.

Thanks..


----------



## Alok (Oct 11, 2011)

^^WD my book essential 3.5 inch.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 16, 2011)

i have bought recently WD My Book Essential 3.5 Inch 2 TB External Hard Disk (USB 3) from letsbuy as my 500 gb was out of space.i move the extra stuffs to the my book to recover some space.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 19, 2012)

vindance1 said:


> WD Elements 3.5 Inch 2 TB External Hard Disk (USB 2) @ Rs.4800
> Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 3.5 Inch 2 TB External Hard Disk (USB 2) @ Rs 4600
> WD My Book Essential 3.5 Inch 2 TB External Hard Disk (USB 3) @ Rs. 4950



Are these drives still available at the price mentioned?


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 12, 2012)

vindance1 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need to buy a 2 TB desktop external HDD. I have the following options to choose from:
> 
> ...


 this is just five months ago. i should have bought a terabyte then 




> Are these drives still available at the price mentioned?


we won't even get a 1 TB HDD for above mentioned prices now.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

is there any possibility of the hdd prices becoming normal again.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 12, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> is there any possibility of the hdd prices becoming normal again.


definitely they will become normal again as its only due fall in production levels.
but we may have wait untill 2013.
merger of Samsung-Segate and WD-Hitachi may also affect prices. 


reasons for price rise
Disk fab output pumping up, prices 'to stay high and dry' ? Channel Register


> In addition to disk drive factories being ruined by devastating flood waters, component makers were damaged too - pushing up part prices - and hefty relocation costs for manufacturers shifting their assembly lines have swelled price tags too.



i hope technologies like HAMR would come into play to further increase density leading to fall in prices. But that would take atleast 2-3 yrs. Meanwhile SSDs should continue to achieve more capacities and reduction in prices to threaten hard drive market.


----------

